# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Xin Chỉ giáo cách Úp Frimware và căn Chỉnh tọa độ Gốc máy In 3D

## haiang

Xin chào các Bác. Hiện tại em đang tự mua Linh kiện trên mạng về tự học hỏi mày mò lắp ráp cái Máy In 3D cho thỏa đam mê, mà em chưa rõ cách Úp Frimware và căn chỉnh các thông số sao cho các trục X< Y< Z về tọa độ Gốc được. Máy in 3D của em làm Theo kích thước Chiều ngang 30cm, chiều dọc 35cm, chiều cao 30cm. Em mua động cơ bước Step 42 số răng là 20, Vít me em mua Thanh vit me Phi 8. phần điện có MeGa 2560 + Ram 4. Giờ em không biết chỉnh làm sao cho nó về tọa độ Gốc. Bác nào Giúp em up FRIMWARE và Căn chỉnh cho nó về tọa độc Gốc với. Em ở Hà Nội
Hoặc các bác có thể Temwi hoặc Utra Wie giúp em với.
Số điện thoại em 0943 477 857
Chân thành cám cơn các bác

----------


## haiang

Máy của em đây ạ

----------


## phatthu123

Có ai biết chỉ giáo dùm với, mình cũng đang gặp vấn đề này

----------


## Hoanggiang

> Xin chào các Bác. Hiện tại em đang tự mua Linh kiện trên mạng về tự học hỏi mày mò lắp ráp cái Máy In 3D cho thỏa đam mê, mà em chưa rõ cách Úp Frimware và căn chỉnh các thông số sao cho các trục X< Y< Z về tọa độ Gốc được. Máy in 3D của em làm Theo kích thước Chiều ngang 30cm, chiều dọc 35cm, chiều cao 30cm. Em mua động cơ bước Step 42 số răng là 20, Vít me em mua Thanh vit me Phi 8. phần điện có MeGa 2560 + Ram 4. Giờ em không biết chỉnh làm sao cho nó về tọa độ Gốc. Bác nào Giúp em up FRIMWARE và Căn chỉnh cho nó về tọa độc Gốc với. Em ở Hà Nội
> Hoặc các bác có thể Temwi hoặc Utra Wie giúp em với.
> Số điện thoại em 0943 477 857
> Chân thành cám cơn các bác


Bác hỏi chi tiết hơn để ae còn biết đường mà chỉ , ví dụ như phần cấp xung cho động cơ , hay phần gì phần gì thì bác nói rõ ra , chứ bác chỉ nói chung chung vậy khó mà hướng dẫn chính xác đc ạ

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên là xác định nạp cái firmware nào cho cái máy in. Vì có rất nhiều firmware cho máy in 3D. Hầu hết là gần giống nhau  :Big Grin: 
- Kế đó là xác định vi bước motor, nếu RAM thường là 1/32
- Motor kéo bulley 20T nếu GT2 thì 1 vòng motor di chuyển 40mm. Từ đó tính ra step per.
- Pin In/Out cho các chức năng như home, heater v.v...

Mọi thông số cần config thì hầu hết các firmware đều có chỉ một cách tỉ mỉ, một số có cả wizard để config nhanh, có chú thích, có hình ảnh minh họa.

----------

phuongmusic

----------

